# Bahamas



## rosebud5 (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever stayed at the Paradise Island Harbor Resort very close to Nassau? It's an all inclusive deal.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2010)

Did you check the TUG Reviews? - http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=dfda9bd7-8d30-40b4-97de-14c18a063a9e


----------



## tori163 (Apr 3, 2010)

The link provided is not for Paradise Harbour Resort, it is for Paradise Island Beach Club, a totally different resort on the other side of Paradise Island from the Harbour resort. I know this for a fact because I have owned 2 weeks at Paradise Island Beach Club for 18 years.

Paradise Island Beach Club is a timeshare and Paradise Harbour Resort is an all inclusive hotel property.


----------



## Banker (Apr 3, 2010)

*Paradise Island Harbour Resort*

It used to be called the Paradise Island Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort.....that is what it even says on it's website.  I never stayed there...I had not heard anything that good about it...but again, I know personally nothing about it...I know that it has a beach that faces Nassau, not the ocean.  Maybe go to Trip Advisor to find out more....


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 14, 2010)

*Out Islands*

Does anybody know of any timeshares on the Out Islands (all islands except Grand Bahama and New Providence Islands)?

Has anybody visited any timeshares there?  I know one big challenge of the Out Islands is getting there but they are (from what I've read) relatively unspoilt and uncrowded.


----------



## chocolateyclaire (Sep 30, 2010)

I know of a couple timeshare resorts in Abaco. I am going to stay at Abaco Towns by the Sea in November. Marsh Harbour in Abaco has direct flights from Florida. The bigger out-island settlements have regular scheduled services from Nassau.


----------

